# Root Server für Clan!?



## darkzombie (19. Januar 2005)

Moin,

Und zwar bin ich auch etwas Unsicher wir wollten uns ein Root Server für unser Clan hohlen also dann auch GameServer, Ts² usw..... Kostet uns 39€ Monatlich und es sind 300GB Jeden Monat Frei nur hab ich angst das wir dann über diese 300GB kommen. Wir haben uns für einen Root entschieden da es für alle Billger ist und wenn wir uns so einen Game Server mieten würden Würde es leicht das 3-4 Kosten!

Das ist das 1. Probleme dann würde noch das 2. Dazu kommen wie Install. Ich das alles und mach es Sicher?

Ich hoffe ich hab mich irgendwie Richtig ausgedrückt =) Bin Absoluter Newbie hoffe aber Ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen.

Mfg Michael


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Michael,

durch Verwendung von Punktierung (Komma, Punkt, Semikolon) wäre dein Problem um einiges besser zu verstehen gewesen.

Das einzige, was ich verstanden habe, ist, dass das Mieten eines dedizierten Servers ("Root-Server") günstiger sei als das direkte Mieten von Gameservern ...


----------



## darkzombie (19. Januar 2005)

Moin,


Ja Sry war nie Wirklich Gut in Deutsch =)

Es geht darum, das wir uns halt einen Root Server Mieten wollen! Und wir 300GB Traffic frei haben! Wir wollten darüber mehrere GameServer drüber laufen lassen und Wir wollten wissen ob das mit den 300GB Tarffic hinkommen würde oder eher nich?

Mfg Michael


----------



## Christoph (19. Januar 2005)

Ich bezweifle das sehr stark.


----------



## darkzombie (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Also keinen Root Mieten? Würden locker über 300GB kommen oder wie?

Mfg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Januar 2005)

So allgemein kann das niemand sagen. Es hängt sehr stark von der Nutzung der Gameserver ab. Müsstest halt selbst ausrechnen, wie viel Traffic das Spiel zieht und dann mit der Spieleranzahl multiplizieren.


----------



## darkzombie (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,


Das Genau das Problem LOL das weis ja leider Niemand :/ Also am Besten Probieren wenn es zuviel zieht werden se halt mit PW Versehen dann kann nich Jeder Hans und Franz drauf.

Aber ersmal danke  Werde mich mal Melden wies Funktioniert hat.

Mfg Michael


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Januar 2005)

3 Dinge aus Erfahrung:

a) Keinen Rootserver mieten, wenn man ÜBERHAUPT keine Ahnung hat. Das macht Dir und sicherlich auch bald anderen Probleme (Sicherheit läßt grüßen)
b) 300 GB sollten für ein paar Clanwars und Trainingsspiele locker reichen (am besten einen Provider suchen, der bei überschreiten der Trafficgrenze dicht macht und auf Anfrage oder Ende des Monats wieder konnektiert  
c) Mit 6-10 Leuten kann man sich einen guten, richtigen Gameserver leisten - wenn jeder einen Teil dazu gibt.


----------



## VariableWorm (21. Januar 2005)

300 GB reicht locker aus...

 ich habe einen Root Server der alten Stunde bei 1&1 und 25 GB Traffic im Monat... ich hoste darauf momentan 50 bouncer, 6 eggdrops, ventrilo, teamspeak und einen counterstrike source server. Ich komme teils monatlich ueber meine 25 GB Traffic, was allerdings durch andere, sehr Traffic verursachende Tools zu stande kommt, die mit oben genannten Programmen nichts zu tun haben.

 Grüße


----------



## gorden99 (22. Januar 2005)

hi all 

mit denn Traffic das ist so eine Sache. Kommt drauf an was für ein game,wieviele slots der server hat. ist der Server gut besucht 24/7 oder nur ein war Server. so was sollte wann schon wissen.
aber ich kann dir sagen mit 300gb kommst du nicht weit.


hier ein kleiner Traffic rechner http://www.ngz-server.de/traffic.php


----------



## JohannesR (23. Januar 2005)

VariableWorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 300 GB reicht locker aus...
> 
> ich habe einen Root Server der alten Stunde bei 1&1 und 25 GB Traffic im Monat... ich hoste darauf momentan 50 bouncer, 6 eggdrops, ventrilo, teamspeak und einen counterstrike source server. Ich komme teils monatlich ueber meine 25 GB Traffic, was allerdings durch andere, sehr Traffic verursachende Tools zu stande kommt, die mit oben genannten Programmen nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> Grüße



Dann scheint deinen Server einfach niemand zu besuchen! Sogar bei 20% Nutzung bei nur acht Spielern wirst du die 25 GB knacken! Zusammen mit Teamspeak und Ventrilo... Bist du sicher, dass du den Server ueberhaupt am Netz hast?


----------



## myplex (1. April 2005)

Unser Clan hat auch einen Rootserver. Wir haben zum Glück ne Trafficflat. Auf dem Root sind 1* ein Public VietcongServer , 2* VietcongWarserver, 3* Teamspeak, 1 * Clanhomepage mit Downloads

Wenn kein Patch o.ä. rauskommt der sich dann jeder runterlädt kommen wir auch ca 560 GB Traffic. Letzten Monat als Reddawn rauskam hatten wir einen Traffic von ca. 800 GB

Aus Erfahrung raus würde ich Gameserver nur auf Servern  mit einer VolumenFlat laufen lassen



mfg|MyPleX


----------



## The AnonStar (15. April 2005)

Ich möchte auch einen Root-server mieten...
2,6 GHz
1024 MB RAM
80 GB Festplatte
1000 GB Traffic

auf dem will ich 4 (16 - 20 Slot | normal besucht... also ca. 10 leute auf jedem Server rund um die Uhr) Server laufen lassen ... und einen Team Speak²-Server (wenig besucht)... natürlich auch noch ne Website mit Downloads.
Dazu ma Fragen, da ich mich auf diesem Gebiet nicht so gut auskenne:

- Muss man für jeden GameServer auf dem Server eine andere IP haben, oder reicht es, wenn man 'nen anderen Port nimmt?
- Reicht der Traffic dafür (sind max. 5GB Downloads aufer Seite... also max 20GB Traffic dafür im Monat)
- Wie installiere ich einen solchen Game- bzw TS²-Server?
- max. noch 80 GB Traffic im Monat für Kunden.
- Und.. reicht der Arbeitsspeicher und der CPU für solche Auslastung?

Also bleibt für die GameServer so mindestens 800 GB Traffic...
Der kostet 49€ im Monat...
würdet ihr mir den empfehlen bzw. reicht die Ausstattung für solche Anforderungen?

MFG
The AnonStar


----------



## myplex (19. April 2005)

Also für die meisten Spiele reicht es !
Nur z.B. Vietcong (bzw alle Spiele wo Server unter Win läuft) brauchen SEHR SEHR viel Ressis und Traffic. Für CS oder ET würde es reichen. Nur eins musst du bedenken. Ich musste z.B. Vietcong auf den Root laden (3,7 GB) bei einem Uplink von 128 kb/s . Das dauert ziemlich lange. Das ist aber bei free -  games (z.B. ET ) kein Problem. Die kann man direkt auf dem Server von irgendwo runterladen. 

Nur ich denke das du bei den meisten Spielen billiger weg kommst wenn du dir "nur" einen Gameserver und einen TS² kaufst.



mfg MyPleX


----------



## The AnonStar (19. April 2005)

Ich will ja gerade mehrere Server und 2 davon weiter vermieten...
Aber noch ne Frage: Brauch ich andere IP-Adressen (die kosten ja zusätzlich) oder nur andere Ports irgendwie einzustellen, damit die parallel laufen?

Danke schonmal

P.S.: Wer würde für mich für nen par Ress auf dem Server diesen administrieren?
         Und wie installiert man die GameServer dadrauf?

MFG
The AnonStar


----------



## Peacemaker2 (25. April 2005)

The AnonStar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: Wer würde für mich für nen par Ress auf dem Server diesen administrieren?
> Und wie installiert man die GameServer dadrauf?



Das sind alles Fragen, die man so nicht pauschal beantworten kann, auch aus deinem ersten Post...
Die Installation hängt davon ab, welche Spiele es sein sollen und welches Betriebssystem genutzt wird; bei dem Preis nehme ich mal an, ein Linux, dann werden die Spieler per SSH installiert, bei den meisten Spielen kann man ein Installationspaket herunterladen und dann als Server nutzen, so zB bei UT/TO.
Bei Steam-Produkten gibt es einen Installer.
Bei FarCry zB braucht man ein Linux-Paket (sind ein paar MB), aber außerdem eine komplette Installation von DVD, das heißt dann zu hause installieren und etwa 3,5 GB hochladen, das kann lange dauern...
Auch die konkrete Installation hängt davon ab, welches Spiel es ist, zu den meisten gibt es aber gute Tutorials.

- Muss man für jeden GameServer auf dem Server eine andere IP haben, oder reicht es, wenn man 'nen anderen Port nimmt?

idR letzteres, es gibt zwar einige UT 2004 Mods, die nur auf dem Standardport richtig laufen, aber das ist ein Bug, ansonsten gilt: 1 IP reicht für mehr Gameserver als auf einer Maschine laufen.

- Reicht der Traffic dafür (sind max. 5GB Downloads aufer Seite... also max 20GB Traffic dafür im Monat)

Hängt von den Spielen und der Nutzungsintensität ab, mein Clan hat seinen Root gerade aufgesetzt, im ersten Monat haben wir etwa 300 GB Traffic produziert, in diesem werden es wohl 400 und die Tendenz ist steigend, mag aber auch daran liegen, daß wir ein paar Server mehr fahren, andererseits sind meisten fast immer leer...

- max. noch 80 GB Traffic im Monat für Kunden.

Bist du dir sicher, daß du das kontrollieren kannst?

- Und.. reicht der Arbeitsspeicher und der CPU für solche Auslastung?
Hängt auch wieder von den Spielen ab, bei uns laufen etwa ein Dutzend Gameserver, TS etc und die CPU-Last (P4, 3,2 GHz) liegt im Tagesschnitt unter 5%.
Wenn du also nicht gerade FarCry, Doom3 o.ä. hosten möchtest, wird das reichen.

Eine andere Frage ist, wo wollt ihr den Server mieten?
Ich administriere schon seit einigen Jahren Server für Clans und auch eine Liga, bei der ich Admin bin; ich habe inzwischen gut ein Dutzend Anbieter durch, wirklich gute finden sich unter den bezahlbaren nicht gerade, aber es gibt doch noch einen großen Spielraum zwischen akzeptabel und katastrophal.
Ich will hier jetzt keine Namen nennen, aber ich hatte letztens das fragwürdige Vergnügen, TO bei einem großen deutschen Provider aufzusetzen, das Ergebnis war grausam, bei einem anderen Provider gibt es etwa denselben Server zum etwa gleichen Preis, dort läuft alles fein.

Falls ihr euch noch nicht gebunden habt, kannst du mich gerne in ICQ ansprechen, bin meistens nachmittags und abends on.


----------



## strex (25. April 2005)

The AnonStar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch einen Root-server mieten...
> 2,6 GHz
> 1024 MB RAM
> 80 GB Festplatte
> ...




Also ich will dazu nur zwei Sachen sagen...

1) Wenn du nicht einmal weist, ob man mehere Gameserver mit einer IP benutzen kann, da sich ich schon schwarz. Aber wenn du jetzt zu den Updates kommst bzw Sicherheitsaspekte ist da wohl schon schluss. Also einen guten Rat lass es mit einem Root-Server. Mit Kernel Optimierungen kann man viel machen, in Sachen Performance. Aber Traffic...hmm...ja, du Komprimierst denn Datenchannel auf dem Server und entpackst ihn wieder auf dem Clientrechner. Damit könntest du einige Sparen  

2) Die Kunden von heute, wollen mehr Leistung, Support, Performance,..., für immer weniger Geld. Wie soll das dann klappen!? Wovon sollen wir kleinen Hoster Leben?


----------



## Peacemaker2 (1. Mai 2005)

Naja, mir ist schon klar, daß es schwierig ist, als kleiner Hoster.
Andererseits ist der Kunde nunmal an minimalen Preisen interessiert, weil es sein Geld ist.
Ich nehme mal unseren Server als Beispiel:
P4 3,2 GHz, 1 GB Ram und 80 GB HD (in der Standardausstattung), dazu 2000 GB Traffic und das ganze unter 100 € mit Linux oder knapp über 100 mit Windows - und ja, mit durchaus brauchbaren Pings und 100 MBit Exklusivport, so daß wirklich Bandbreite da ist; das ist natürlich ein Kampfpreis, der nur angeboten werden kann, weil der Hoster die Server Palettenweise kauft und den Traffic bei seinem Backbonebetreiber im TB-Bereich einkauft, nicht zu vergessen die Mischkalkulation, weil kaum ein Kunde wirklich 2 TB Freitraffic verbraucht.
Die meisten vergleichbaren Angebote sind mindestens doppelt so teuer und bieten meist weniger bis deutlich weniger Traffic, ohne daß ich die anderen Hoster für geldgeile Säcke halte.
Aber wenn ich dieses Paket zu dem Preis haben kann, fällt es einfach schwer, woanders mehr Geld dafür zu lassen, vor allem, wenn der Service akzeptabel ist und ich einfach nicht mehr brauche, als ich da kriege...


----------



## generador (1. Mai 2005)

@AnonStar

Falls es ein AMD Sempron ist würde ich es dir nicht empfehlen
Ich selbst habe einen Rootserver als Sempron 2400 und der ist bei ca 30 Slots voll ausgelastet
Kannste dir ja vorstellen wie dann die Pings aussehen
Bei einem Pentium bzw Athlon64 weiss ich es allerdings nicht aber ich denke das diese besser dafür geeignet sind als Gameserver


----------



## monzon (24. Januar 2006)

im moment sind wir auch gerade am schauen wegen einen root server...haben auch schon eins in aussieht nur weiß ich nicht ob der server das mitmacht...

  serverdaten:
  Mainboards powered by
               Fujitsu Siemens Computers
               AMD Opteron 144 Server-
               Prozessor (64 Bit, 1.024 KB L2 Cache)
               1.024 MB DDR-RAM
                Zwei 80 GB SATA-Festplatten
                2.000 GB Traffic pro Monat,
               RAID1 Festplattenspiegelung 

  und das für gerade mal 44euro.
  jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob der server folgendes lagfrei aushält
  12slot pub css
  12slot pub ut2004
  voiceserver
  eventuell noch
  10slot clan css
   10slot clan ut2004

  und wenn ut2007 rauskommt ob der server das spiel packt..wisst ihr was?


----------



## loom666 (22. September 2006)

WIr machen es ähnlich und sind bei 

LowPing Gameserver

fündig geworden die haben Traffic Monitoring Scripte und man kann recht problemlos mit ihnen nach verhandeln.


----------

